
Dodge leading human resistance to robocars - mblakele
http://ideas.4brad.com/dodge-leading-human-resistance-robocars
======
danshapiro
Did anyone else notice how the animations on the robots' head looked very
Japanese in style? Right before he ripped it off and threw it on the ground?

I got a subtext about a different sort of conflict than us versus the robots.

------
rodh257
I hope that this is just a marketing campaign and doesn't reflect their
internal R&D, or they may find themselves left behind once again.

------
btilly
Blast from the past. I don't remember paying attention to the author of that
blog in the last decade, but I used to always read rec.humor.funny, which has
been collected at <http://www.netfunny.com/rhf/>.

